# Which puppy kibble do you recommend for sensitive stomach and skin formula?



## Jamie Hein (Aug 17, 2013)

Nature's Variety Instinct is made in the USA. Their formulas are for all life stages. If your dog has food allergies that are causing skin/ stomach issues I would go with one of the Limited Ingredient from that line.


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

I also like the Acana singles line and it has a simple ingredient list with a single protein and single grain which can be good for sensitive tummies.


----------



## dianaloren (Jan 6, 2014)

genuineljl said:


> Hi everyone. Please provide any recommendations for puppy complete nutrition kibble in a sensitive stomach/skin formula. Made in USA please. Anything for toy breed would be preferred too. There's so much out there and I thought this would be the best place to ask. I was ready to buy Blue but I was told to steer away from that for now due to it being so rich and possibly difficult on puppy's stomach.
> Thank you so much!!!
> Leslie


Our vet recommended hills ultra allergen free as a starting place. I think it might be super hypoallergenic, but at the same time, not incredibly nutritious. We're giving hills a try


----------

